# how to program an extra key, does anyone know how??



## twisted1er (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey people of the forum I lost one of my master keys that came with my 05 altima and I went to the dealer and they said it would cost about $110 I said "shit" I can get the key for a few bucks but I need to know how to program the key. Does anyone have any Idea on how to program the key or know any website that explains how to program an extra key.

any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

woops, sorry wrong post


----------

